# Modelle 2004 // Faunus LSD



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

**************************
Das Race Bike par excellence. Ein Rahmen mit patentierter LSD-Technologie verfeinert mit dem Dämpfer von DT Swiss ergibt das beste was auf dem Mountainbike Sektor zu haben ist: kein Wippen des Hinterbaus und eine, besonders auch im Wiegetritt, maximale Rahmensteifigkeit - Verwindung ist hier ein Fremdwort! 

**************************

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------



## PNL (20. September 2003)

In die Specs steht eing Gewicht von 2600 gram. Ist dass in- oder exclusief dämpfer?

Wurde die Frabe "Blau-Wiess" auch wieder lieverbahr?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkr (24. September 2003)

Habe heute mit Bergwerk wegen dem LSD und dem Gewicht telefoniert.

2600g ist Grösse M und ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Lumix (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich baue gerade mein LSD auf und habe die XT2004 Kurbeln am Start.

Das Tretlager ist ja universell für zwei Tretlagerbreiten gebaut, um auf 68 mm Breite zu kommen, liegen drei Distantringe bei. Wie muss ich diese links und rechts verteilen?? um eine otimale Kettenlinie zu behalten?

Hat jemand schon  Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Lumix (28. Dezember 2003)

...habe das Bike fertig und rechts zwei Distanzscheiben und links eine.

Funktioniert Klasse!!!!!

Gruß an alle Bergwerker


----------



## Lumix (21. Februar 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe das Bike fertig und rechts zwei Distanzscheiben und links eine.
> 
> Funktioniert Klasse!!!!!
> 
> Gruß an alle Bergwerker



!! habe mich verschrieben, es muß ein Ring nach rechts und zwei nach links (hört sich an wie beim Stricken).

Peter


----------



## MortimerBooster (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo, 

ist das Faunus LSD jetzt auch in XL (56cm) Größe lieferbar ???

MfG

Dirk


----------

